# Post your Secret Santa gifts here!2006



## Marisol (Nov 28, 2006)

Just in case you got your gift early, post what you got and who your SS was. Pictures are always a plus!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh, I can't wait to see what everyone gets! This is gonna be so awesome! I wish I could've been around last year for it!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 28, 2006)

woohoo! can't wait!


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 28, 2006)

How exciting!


----------



## rlise (Nov 28, 2006)

hehehehehheeh like kid in a candy store, cant wait too se what everyone got.

also i just sent out my SS gift today! hehehe


----------



## oceanmist (Nov 28, 2006)

I read last year's post and it was so exciting! I can't wait to see what people get this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Nov 29, 2006)

Wohoo, can't wait!


----------



## semantje (Nov 29, 2006)

do we tell with sending the package who their secret santa was or do we tell here?


----------



## rlise (Nov 29, 2006)

its up to you , what you want to do!


----------



## claire20a (Nov 29, 2006)

exciting stuff, can't wait to see what people get!


----------



## prettypretty (Nov 30, 2006)

can't wait to get my gift...and **** gets her gift lol


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Nov 30, 2006)

I just sent out my SS gift today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Should be there in two weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lklmail (Dec 1, 2006)

Me, me, me! I'm the first lucky girl to get her package! It actually came on Monday, but I had to take some pix to show you as well as tell you what I got (plus I had to PM Marisol to ask if it was okay to post this early.)

My wonderful Secret Santa was Susan (susanks1) and boy do I feel spoiled! She knew already that I was a huge fan of Philosophy shower gels, so she sent a gigantic 16 oz. bottle of Cinnamon Buns (yum, smells so good I almost want to eat it!) Also in the package were some great samples - too many to list all of them, but they included Body &amp; Earth Vanilla Sugar bath salts &amp; Too Faced Lip Injection. And to top it all off, she packaged everything beautifully in a cellophane bag tied with a ribbon, with "lip" confetti in the bottom, a cute card, and my FAVORITE chocolates (Ghirardelli mint chocolate squares, which I didn't even mention on my wish list....Susan, how did you know?)

I'm very glad I joined this swap, and you can bet I'll be signing up again next year! Thanks so much, Susan Claus!

:santa:


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome SS gifts Laura! Susan sent you some awesome stuff! Especially the candy LOL! Enjoy the gifts!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 1, 2006)

Susan Claus - that's great...I love that! Aren't you a lucky girl to be the first to get her SS! Enjoy.


----------



## susanks1 (Dec 1, 2006)

I am glad you like everything.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 1, 2006)

Aww...that's great! I've gotta get on the stick. I have mine all packaged up, but I haven't sent it yet. Tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 1, 2006)

i really wish i coulda joined in on this one


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 1, 2006)

awwwwwwwww, how sweet! enjoy everything!


----------



## LittleMissV (Dec 1, 2006)

wow thats fab!

I definetly want to do this next year:rockwoot:


----------



## Leony (Dec 1, 2006)

Very nice! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 1, 2006)

That is fabulous Laura! Susan truly did spoil you!


----------



## semantje (Dec 1, 2006)

thats a great gift!


----------



## Sophia (Dec 1, 2006)

What an awesome gift!!!!!!! Enjoy you cinammon buns!!lol


----------



## rlise (Dec 1, 2006)

what an awesome gift! Enjoy!


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Dec 1, 2006)

Oooh I'm so excited...And great gifts!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 1, 2006)

thats awsome


----------



## lklmail (Dec 1, 2006)

I forgot to mention that one of the samples was a 2-pack of Dior eu de parfum (love those itty bitty spray bottles!) in j'adore and Pure Poison, both surprisingly lovely scents (someone gave me some Poison many years ago and I did not like it, so I've never tried any other Dior fragrances). So that was a nice surprise. I haven't tried the other samples other than the Lip Injection, but I will soon!


----------



## yara (Dec 2, 2006)

nice gifts


----------



## evilprincess (Dec 4, 2006)

Thats it.. i am JEALOUS!!! How could i not have joined in the fun sooner... sniff..

oh well i have my wish list on amazon i have been sending out... hopefully my friends and family will go there instead of getting me junk i already have...

um.. if anyone as some stuff they wanna get rid off... i know a nice make up addict home it can go to.. blink.. blink.....


----------



## Kathy (Dec 5, 2006)

No one else has received their SS gifts yet??? The anticipation is killing me! :santa: :y: :xmas: :11:


----------



## rlise (Dec 5, 2006)

i know im twiddling my thumbs over here... LOL


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 6, 2006)

mine is all ready to go...i just have to find time to send it out during the day! darn it!


----------



## oceanmist (Dec 6, 2006)

I've sent mine out. Hopefully, my person will get it soon. I can't wait to see what others will be getting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saints (Dec 6, 2006)

Can't wait to see what everyone gets! I sent mine out yesterday so someone should be getting a package soon :cowboy:


----------



## darkh3av3n (Dec 6, 2006)

I have also sent mine out also... cant wait to see if my MUTer likes it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also great gift Laura... she sure did spoil you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [The mint Ghiradelli chocolate squares are my favorite too... plus my bf works right near the plant so he gets them super cheap... if you need any let me know!]


----------



## Shelley (Dec 6, 2006)

I sent mine out last week on Sunday (November 29) so hopefully someone will get my package soon.


----------



## LVA (Dec 6, 2006)

lklmail - u lucki girl! enjoy everything and Happi Holiday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm sending mine out no lalter than Friday! I promise her!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Dec 6, 2006)

Aww! :heart: Susan's a sweetie! Enjoy your goodies, Laura!

My person's gift is on its way, as of today. :w00t: Grr! The mohawk UPS dude misspelled my recipient's last name. I threw a fit about it in the car on the way to Panera Bread. My husband was thrilled. LOL!


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 6, 2006)

Okay, at least I'm not the only one sending it out on Friday! I was beginning to feel like a huge slacker!! LOL


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 6, 2006)

that was nice of susan

im sending mine out next week


----------



## KathrynNicole (Dec 6, 2006)

:laughing: @ April!


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 7, 2006)

I am sending mine out no later than Friday as well! Everything is soo busy w/ finals!


----------



## yupyupme (Dec 7, 2006)

I sent my package out yesterday - I would have done it earlier but I was not able because one person in the post office told me that I am not allowed to send make-up to this country....I have done it earlier and I did it this time also.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had to lie.. Hopefully, my person will get it soon.


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow! That is super great. What a wonderful gift giver you are Susan and in a big way. I'd love to be in on this next year.


----------



## jessimau (Dec 7, 2006)

I sent mine out today. It would've gone out yesterday, but I wasn't at work and it's so much easier to use the work machine for shipping. Should get there soon, I hope! I can't wait to see her reaction!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sophia (Dec 7, 2006)

When we recieve our gift do we leave a feedback?


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 7, 2006)

Awesome SS gifts Dionela! You'll definitely have to let me know how you like ArtDeco! I know my lovely Polona is supposed to be sending me some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rlise (Dec 7, 2006)

awesome e/s (broken), sophia that was a great ss gift, enjoy your shadows!


----------



## Saints (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice! I'm sure you'll like ArtDeco


----------



## Marisol (Dec 7, 2006)

You most definitely can!

Enjoy your goodies Dionela! Sophia sure spoiled you!:rockwoot:


----------



## LilRayofSun (Dec 7, 2006)

I missed out, but someone sent me a surprise piggie raok, hopefully she sees this so I can properly thank her!!!!!!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 7, 2006)

That was sweet! Who was it??


----------



## TylerD (Dec 8, 2006)

OK I got some stuff in the mail and it was awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just got the package now but I dont think its from a secret santa type thing. And it doesnt have a name either on the package.... Whoever sent me the package it would be nice to know so I can thank you ahha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I say its not secret santa becasue I was talking with someone from MUT a while ago and they said they would send me something in the mail for spot treater but it had a bunch of stuff in it so Im confussed... It could be secret Santa i have no idea... Damn those no names  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *cries*


----------



## Kathy (Dec 8, 2006)

Nice gift! I've heard great things about ArtDeco. It's only available in Europe right?


----------



## Sophia (Dec 8, 2006)

Dionela I'm soooooo happy you like them!!!!! All the e/s and the eye pencil are from the new christmas collection, the Glam Couture!

Have a great Christmas too!!!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 8, 2006)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe post pics in the Haulin' A$$ Forum, and see if the person speaks up! Oh Tyler's mystery package-sender... Come out, come out, where ever you are!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 8, 2006)

I got my gift today! My SS was canadian_gurl and she sent me a blacktrack fluidline and a cute card.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia (Dec 8, 2006)

It's available here in brazil too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But yeah, mostly in european countries it's available, since it's a german (i think) brand


----------



## Kathy (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah! Is that the MAC e/l everyone loves so much?!


----------



## LVA (Dec 8, 2006)

very nice Dionela! enjoy everything


----------



## Marisol (Dec 8, 2006)

Whoo hoo! Enjoy!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 8, 2006)

nice gifts everybody!


----------



## Shelley (Dec 8, 2006)

Your welcome Emily! Glad it arrived on time and before Christmas!:sheep:


----------



## TylerD (Dec 8, 2006)

Thats a good idea.. I will do that!!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice, I love blacktrack. Enjoy your item! I have to go send my package out tomorrow since shipping would probably take forever during the holidays! Hope I get mine soon. hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KathrynNicole (Dec 9, 2006)

Lovely gifts! :smilehappyyes: I cannot wait until someone receives her goodies on Monday!!! Well, I hope her package arrives on Monday!

*off to check out UPS tracking*


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice gift Emily! Enjoy!


----------



## Saints (Dec 9, 2006)

I just got my package, woohoo! :rockwoot: It was from redrocks, she gave me 2 MAC e/s, Tempting and Honey lust (both look gorgeous), a Silk &amp; Shea soap from Cascata, lots of samples from Leaf &amp; Rusher, Lindor chocolates (how did you know I liked the red ones best? :laughing: ) and some very pretty christmas ornaments. I think she must have been spying on what I wanted, I love everything! Thank you so much


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 9, 2006)

That's so sweet of Cindy! LOVE the e/s colors! Enjoy everything Edda!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 9, 2006)

wow edda those eyeshadows are so pretty. that was nice of her. enjoy.


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 9, 2006)

LOL!! ! She and I were in MAC together.. I love tempting and pushed her to get that one!!

I'm struggling with my SS, everything she wants is either out of stock or backordered. .UGH!!! I hope that I find one of her items soon! this weekend is my deadline to get it out!


----------



## Saints (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm glad you gave her advice to get that one, it's very pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2006)

wow, everyone got great gifts!

i can't wait til my person gets my package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rlise (Dec 9, 2006)

very nice tylerd, and saints.... ENjoy all of your SS xmas goodies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

THanx a bunch Jessica, I have recieved my SS gift today. I walked up to my porch and was all excited... opened it and LOVE everything! thanx so much hun! i have already tried the all over gloss, and im soo loving it! also the sheseido lipgloss in sooo pretty, i might just have to get me the full size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i recieved :

MAC All over Gloss in Astonish

MAC Liquidlast Liner in PowerPlum

A cute and sweet card  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

a cute little trish mcevoy bag, w/ samples of tea, biotherm, shesheido, etc...

a cute blue MU bag


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 9, 2006)

nice goodies!


----------



## LVA (Dec 9, 2006)

great SS gifts saints and rlise enjoy!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 10, 2006)

great gifts, elise! which jessica is it?


----------



## rlise (Dec 10, 2006)

ahh my bad jennifer! its jessica t. ( jessimau )


----------



## lklmail (Dec 10, 2006)

Yay! I'm so glad that others are getting their gifts now too....I was actually not enjoying being the only one (I saw green eyes looking at me, LOL!)

I finally got my LAST thing I ordered for my SS recipient, so her package will go out on Monday on my lunch break. This item came all the way from China! Wonder what it is? Wonder who it's for? Hmmmm....the suspense must be killing all of you....LOL!

:moa:


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 10, 2006)

You got some sweet goodies there Elise! Enjoy everything!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 10, 2006)

Great gifts Rlise! She spoiled you! Enjoy!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 10, 2006)

Cindy sure spoiled you! Have fun with your goodies!

Nice SS gift! Jessica did great!


----------



## Sophia (Dec 10, 2006)

Elise you got some AWESOME things!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy sweetie!!!

Edda your SS gift was awesome!! These Mac e/s are gorgeous!!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow--I am jealous. Wish I had been here for Secret Santa. Get there next year!!!:smile:


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 11, 2006)

looks like we are off to a good start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i'm sure this week will be a busy week for this thread!!!

i can't wait to see more!!!!!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Dec 11, 2006)

Great stuff Elise... now all we need is some FOTDs with those items of yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 11, 2006)

LOL! Its a great color, she doesn't have it! YET!! I just have WAY too much MAC she she asked me what I thought..

You'll love it! I wear it with EVERYTHING! Especially SWISH !


----------



## KathrynNicole (Dec 11, 2006)

Lovely goodies, everyone!

Grr!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> UPS is being mean to me. Please see below.

Status: In Transit - Rescheduled

Rescheduled Delivery: 12/13/2006

My poor recipient. She'll have to wait until Wednesday. Boo!


----------



## monniej (Dec 11, 2006)

i was totally scared to enter this thread because i didn't get me gift out until last thursday! now i don't feel so bad, and i'm starting to get really excited! the gifts posted so far have been so beautiful and thoughtful! this was a fantasic idea! thanks so much marisol!


----------



## semantje (Dec 11, 2006)

very nice! heard great things about art deco!

thats awesome! the snow flakes look beautifull!


----------



## semantje (Dec 11, 2006)

Yay!! my package came in today Thanks EDDA!! she sended me a Mac lipstick in sandy b (absolutely love this color! its so pretty) a beyu eyeshadow number 373 (if this is right) i never looked at beyu eyeshadows but the texture is so soft and smooth so i will definetly check them out to get more colors! she also added 3 perfume samples an a sweet card! thanks girl!


----------



## Saints (Dec 11, 2006)

You're welcome, glad you like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 11, 2006)

awesome stuff! good job edda.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 11, 2006)

Sandy B is a fave of mine too! Edda did good. Enjoy the goodies!


----------



## rlise (Dec 11, 2006)

aww enjoy your gifts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> cant wait too see more of everyones gifts!


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 11, 2006)

i got another gift from my SS! LAst week i received blacktrack fluidliner and today i got a really cool eyeliner brush by Lisa Watier, some cool samples and a chocolate lollipop shaped like santa clause.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 11, 2006)

sent out my secret santa gift today! yipppppppeee!!! i hope she likes it!

NOTE: i did try to send it out on Friday and then again on Sat. and the lineups were insane!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 11, 2006)

That is awesome!


----------



## Shelley (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Emily! Glad your gift arrived on time. Enjoy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 11, 2006)

I sent mine out this morning!! So hopefully someone will get their package soon!


----------



## katrosier (Dec 11, 2006)

I recieved my pressie and I love it!!

I got a cute card with bears on it.

Milani coffee n cream blush

Milani Luminous blush

Milani Taffy eyeshadow

Milani Illusion eyeshadow

Milani Sedona sunset quad

Clinique quad with Sugar Sugar

Faded Denim

Bewitched

Silver Lining

Clinique Sparkle Skin body exfoliating cream

Lip Smackers Party Pack with EIGHT smackers!!

Too Faced The quickie chronicles luscious lavender palette sex kitten.

All packaged in a gorgeous gold box.

Thank you soooo much secret santa! Now tell me who you are so I can thank you properly!

PS I only sent out my package today because of work on the long queues but was promised it will get there on time *crosses fingers*


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh, what an awesome gift!! Lucky you!

I got my present on Saturday! It was from Courtney (Dioraddict_xo) She sent me Avon exotic beaches hair mist and MAC moisturegleam lotion!! Thanks Courtney!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 11, 2006)

wow that's alot of stuff!!! enjoy!

awesome!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are awesome Kat &amp; Emily! I didn't get to send mine out Friday or Saturday like I hoped, so it just went out today via Priority Mail! Sorry chica!


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 11, 2006)

Jenny, you're new avatar is soooo cute!! You're getting her used to the feel of hundreds already, huh!! Watch out!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 11, 2006)

lmao.. i know! i better stop it.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Kat! It was me!! Merry Christmas! Sounds like alot of stuff, but we all know what a steal Milani and Bonne Bell is and I got a great deal on the Too Faced Palette through a sale posted on mut. The rest were samples. This really was fun! I loved shopping and putting together your present! Enjoy it! :santa: :1f: :xmas:


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Gang,

I am on my way to the post office to send my gift. Sooooo, whomever's SS I am, hopefully you will be getting it this weekend. I hope you enjoy your gifts.






Btw, I received my gift on Friday and will post up pics later in the week (I haven't opened it yet).






However, I was a bit annoyed because it looked like the postal service attempted to open the package. I did take those pics and will post those up too.


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 12, 2006)

i sent mine a week ago

hope she will get it in 2 weeks


----------



## monniej (Dec 12, 2006)

my ss gift was waiting for me when i got home from work! my secret santa is miss jennifer! :1f: i'm a sucker for a pretty package! it was as cute as the goodies inside! check out the cute card with the hot red boots that i wish were in my size! lol~

my secret santa got me:

philosophy cinnamon buns shower gel

philosophy cinnamon buns body souffle'

sephora mango lip butter

sephora liner electro in electro marine

sephora liner electro in khaki electro

sephora white nail pencil

the sephora box is definitely going to be my next keepsake box!

jennifer, my stuffed animals were fighting over which one gets to wear the feather ribbon and hello kitty won! thanks so much for my goodies! you're the best secret santa ever!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 12, 2006)

jennifer hooked u up!

omg u did'nt open it yet? i can never do that lol.... can't wait to see pics... and damn that's horrible somebody tried to open it.


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 12, 2006)

thats sweet


----------



## Marisol (Dec 12, 2006)

I can't wait to see what you got!

Dang! Jennifer sure spoiled you!


----------



## Sophia (Dec 12, 2006)

It's about time to post mine, because I was late, I got it last Thursday but I didn't have time to take pics, and that's why I post it now with pics!

My SS is Elise ( Rlise), and she totally suprised me!! She's an amazing girl!

She send me:

Mac Copperclast pigment (just WOW) and

Sally Hansen Diamond Lip Treatment in Brilliant Blush

here the pics:


----------



## Leony (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow, nice one rLise! Enjoy Sophia!

Those cost more than $25 here! lol


----------



## rlise (Dec 12, 2006)

awesome gifts! enjoy!

WOW what gift! definately do some FOTD's for us!

sweet gift! enjoy!

aww that too cute! enjoy your goodies!

aww sophia i hope you like them... and like i said i wish i could have sent you more and some samples and lil extras but OMG my kids were nuttzo that day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyway enjoy girl!


----------



## monniej (Dec 12, 2006)

yes, she certainly did! i used my cinnamon buns today and i keep saying "d**n i smell good!" just want to take a bite out of myself!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow! Monnie sure got spoiled there LOL!

Nice gifts Sophia! Everyone's gotten some awesome stuff so far!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Dec 12, 2006)

How exciting to see what everyone has received so far!! This is fun, fun, fun


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 12, 2006)

that pigment is pretty so is that gloss.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 12, 2006)

oooohh! the parcel i posted should arrive any day now! Let us know when you get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice SS gift!


----------



## redrocks (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm really glad you liked everything!!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Monnie,

That's so cute... :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Gang,

This was such an *awesome* thing to do. Everyone has received such great gifts.

Marisol, tons of thanks for organizing it this year.






You did a fabulous job.:applaus::applaus:


----------



## prettypretty (Dec 12, 2006)

:scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## littletingoddes (Dec 12, 2006)

I just mailed my out today!!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 12, 2006)

*great gifts, everyone!!!*

yay! i'm sooooo glad you like it! i wasn't sure which one to get, so i started this thread :laughing: hello kitty looks so cute!!!! LOL


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 13, 2006)

lol i had a feeling that's why u did that.


----------



## susanks1 (Dec 13, 2006)

I received my secret santa gifts today. My secret santa was Emily-3383. She sent me Prestige iQuad shadows with four beautiful neutral shades in it. It will be perfect for when I travel. She also sent me three Yankee votive candles in fruit smoothie, cinnamon stick and christmas cookie. And also in the box was a MAC underage lipglass which is a beautiful color. I can't wait to try it tomorrow.

Thanks so much Emily!

Susan


----------



## lklmail (Dec 13, 2006)

I mailed my package to my recipient on Monday....AIRMAIL! Wonder where it's headed???

:11dh:


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 13, 2006)

why the sad faces?


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 13, 2006)

Im glad you liked the iquad! i thought it was so cute and it looks like an ipod. lol


----------



## oceanmist (Dec 13, 2006)

All of the SS gifts look great so far! Everyone is getting wonderful items. I can't wait until my person gets her stuff! I think I'm more excited about that then getting mine. Of course, I am excited about getting mine too.

I think this was an absolutely great idea! Thanks Marisol for putting it all together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes.. Thanks Marisol for organizing this!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks! I enjoy doing it.

Why you sad?

You are such a trickster!

Nice gifts! Enjoy them!

Thanks1

You are all welcome! I had so much fun last year that it needed to be repeated!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 13, 2006)

nice stuff and i love love love underage.


----------



## monniej (Dec 13, 2006)

i didn't even see this thread until after i got the gift! you picked right, though! i love it!

i hope my person gets her gift soon! hopefully she'll get it this week! :laughing:


----------



## prettypretty (Dec 13, 2006)

cause she got my gift but she didn't post it here!!") maybe she didn't like it!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 13, 2006)

are u sure she got it?


----------



## semantje (Dec 13, 2006)

i sended mine on monday (a bit late i know) i hope it arrives on time!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 13, 2006)

omg i just got my ss and it's from katie ( kathryn nicole) first of all i didn't want to open it because the bag was so beautiful so i stared at it for like 5 minutes ( no lie) and said ok i have got to open it! lol i 1st saw the stuffed animal and i loved it then i open the nars l/g and was like omg i was dying for this then saw other stuff and was amazed!!!!!!!!

she is to kind and got me most of the stuff on my list!!! i still am shocked she got me all this stuff. thank you soooooooooooooooo much katie! i hope u get everything u wanted for x-mas!!!! she got me:

nars lipgloss in turkish delight (such a pretty color)

sugar tropic tan blush and bronzer duo

the balm tinted gloss in cocoa my coconut

tarte park ave princess mineral powder bronzer

the cutest pink stuffed animal ever


----------



## Saints (Dec 13, 2006)

Pretty package and cool stuff!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice gifts!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 13, 2006)

awsome


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 13, 2006)

That's an awesome SS gift Jennifer! Katie gave you awesome goodies! Mine should get hers tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mintesa (Dec 13, 2006)

wow so cute gifts... i sent mine long long time ago... hope its comming soon.


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 13, 2006)

Mine should get hers tomorrow or Friday! I hope she likes it! Jenny, I'm guessing Katie spent way over $25 on you!! LOL


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 13, 2006)

lol.. oh yeah!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 14, 2006)

aww...are you sure? maybe she hasn't had time to post it.


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 14, 2006)

Everyone has been getting some really great stuff!!! soooo fun........I hope my person gets her goodies soon!!! I can't wait to get mine!!! the anticipation of both giving and receiving is killing me!!!


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Dec 14, 2006)

Glad you like it, I was worried you'd be dissappointed


----------



## Marisol (Dec 14, 2006)

Holy Moly! Dang girlie... you sure got spoiled! I think the stuffed animal is for Alexa.


----------



## prettypretty (Dec 14, 2006)

December 11, 2006 11:41:00 AM VANCOUVER WA US Delivered ..

hope she like it..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow, that's some great stuff! That bag is really nice. I know I would've stared at it for a good while before opening it. Heh, and that pink TY is soooo adorable! I love collecting TY stuff as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missjeffrey (Dec 14, 2006)

OMG....such great gifts!!! I can't wait to get mine. :laughing:

I sent mine out a week or so ago, I hope my SS gets hers on time :kopfkratz: :kopfkratz:


----------



## yupyupme (Dec 14, 2006)

I got my present yesterday and it came from Israel! :sheep:

My SS was michal_cohen and she is the best Santa ever!

I like absolutely everything she sent! Thanks so much, michal!!!!!!!

I am not going to list here everything she sent - just take a look at those pictures because she sent a lot of things and unfortunately I have to run to school soon!

Michal, I hope you are going to have wonderful christmas and a happy new year!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 14, 2006)

Dang! She sent you a lot of goodies. Enjoy!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Dec 14, 2006)

wow great stash!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> enjoy everything and let us all know how you like it all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maja (Dec 14, 2006)

Awesome presents everyone!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow!! Great gifts!


----------



## monniej (Dec 14, 2006)

great secret santa gift for you and baby!

wow! that's a great secret santa gift!

ladies and gents, you're really outdoing yourselves! fantastic!!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 14, 2006)

im so glad you love it all

marry christmas sweety


----------



## rlise (Dec 14, 2006)

awesome gifts everyone! forreal, this SS santa thing was absolutely a HIT, thanx marisol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow, yupyup! That looks like some awesome stuff!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow! Michal definitely sent you some goodies! Enjoy them all!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Dec 14, 2006)

Lovely goodies, everyone!

My package arrived today!


a beautiful card &amp; two tealights 
Aldo Vandini Moisture Mask Packet 
Essence Glossy Lipbalm in Sparkling Cherry 
Essence Pocket Beauty Ready to Relax Eye &amp; Face Pads 
Christmas fruit tea with two crystallized stirrers 
Merry Christmas Fragrant Sachet
Thank you so much Maja! 
:hug:


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Dec 14, 2006)

Everyone has got some great goodies so far!!


----------



## LVA (Dec 14, 2006)

great presents every1!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 14, 2006)

sweet


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 15, 2006)

nice!!! u deserve it!


----------



## oceanmist (Dec 15, 2006)

I think I'm addicted to this thread! I keep looking to see if there are new things posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xjudyx (Dec 15, 2006)

aww! great gifts so far!

now i wished i would have signed up!! now the countdown begins for next year!


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow! Everyone has gotten some sweet gifts!

I just sent my gift out yesterday and I can't wait for my person to get it! Woohoo!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Dec 15, 2006)

Marisol this was such a great turnout!! You are wonderful for organizing this for everyone... :hug: :clap :clap :clap

Also... everyone is getting great presents.. this is such an addicting thread now, I want to see what everyone else gets!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2006)

What a nice and cute stuff everyone!

and Katie, you've cheated! That's over $25! LOL


----------



## jessimau (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm so excited, my SS gift just came today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My SS is Kim C and she was so sweet, she sent me a nice card, some really yummy Dove chocolates with caramel, and a Pumpkin Spice lip glaze from Stila. Kim, thank you so much!! I love it!


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 15, 2006)

Yay! I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 15, 2006)

Enjoy your goodies Katie! Maja sent you some great stuff!

Thanks! I have fun doing it.

Nice goodies!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Dec 15, 2006)

Aww! Enjoy your goodies! I love Pumpkin Spice!


----------



## Maja (Dec 15, 2006)

Yay! I'm glad you got it!

You're very welcome and you completely deserve it!


----------



## jayleelah (Dec 15, 2006)

I have sent mine last saturday. I sent it without a postcard:10:

They said that it would arrive in 20 days so I got a little confused and sent it cuz I wanted her to receive her gifts before christmas. I'm a little nervous, I hope she'll like it even without a little note from me :11a:


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 15, 2006)

nice stuff ..enjoy


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 15, 2006)

Everyone has just gotten TOO spoiled with this! I love it!

My SS came today, and before I even opened the package, I knew who she was ~ Samantha! Yay! Thanks SOOOO much sweetie!

Samantha sent me the following in a cute silver gift bag with pink ribbons:


Vikto &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb EDP sample 
GOSH Effect Powders in: Sea Me (blue), Purple Rain, Paradise (goldish green), and Copper 
A lovely little card
Thanks again sweetie! I totally appreciate it! You'll definitely be getting your requested FOTD from me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy (Dec 15, 2006)

I wouldn't worry! I'm sure she'll like it anyway!

Great gifts Aquilah!


----------



## Saints (Dec 15, 2006)

Yay, you got GOSH :rockwoot: Looking forward to seeing the FOTD


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 15, 2006)

Im a bit concerned that my parcel isn't arriving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It was supposed to be delivered within 3-5 working days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you get it, let me know! the waiting is killing me lol


----------



## monniej (Dec 15, 2006)

i'm starting to get a bit concerned myself! it's been 7 business days and nothing. :frown:

btw, super amazing gifts ladies! enjoy!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 15, 2006)

I've noticed the USPS is acting slack lately LOL! I sent my package Monday, so it should've been there today... Yet, it still just shows as "Acceptance" from my PO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Dec 15, 2006)

Samantha got you some great stuff!


----------



## CamaroChick (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, I'm having so much fun looking at the goodies you all got! I'm going to have to sign up for this next year!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## oceanmist (Dec 15, 2006)

Holiday shipping is always slower than normal so it might take the Postal Service a few extra days for packages to get to people.


----------



## prettypretty (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice goodies!Enjoy everyone!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 16, 2006)

sweettttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Thais (Dec 16, 2006)

I sent mine last monday... I mean, the second part of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My SS will receive 2 separate packages.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Dec 16, 2006)

Tricky tricky!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 16, 2006)

thats sweet


----------



## darkh3av3n (Dec 16, 2006)

interesting... the lucky gal will get more than one package... great idea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maja (Dec 16, 2006)

LMAO I was just exchanging PMs with Marisol and the postman rang. I went to open and he handed me a package from my SS - Marisol!

She sent me:

- MAC Dress set containing 4 lipgalees: Who's that Lady, Saplicious, Jellybabe and Jellicious

- A bunch of Kiehl's samples for me and Matej (soo sweet)

- and a wonderful MAC card

all was packed in a gorgeous MAC bag

Thank you sooo much sweetie for everything!

These are my first MAC products ever and I'll never forget who they came from  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kristinaah (Dec 16, 2006)

this is so awesome and fun to look at! everyone got great stuff. i want to participate next year for sure!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 16, 2006)

Awww...that's sweet! Nice gifts!!


----------



## semantje (Dec 16, 2006)

glad you like it! didnt know what colors to pick so i got 4 totaly different colors and cant believe the silver bag survived the journey!

everyones gift is really nice! never seen a christmas gift exchange with all nice gifts! you all got great taste girls


----------



## Leony (Dec 16, 2006)

OMG lucky girl!!!!


----------



## Sophia (Dec 16, 2006)

Jenny you got some amazing stuff!!

Katie ROCKS!!

Ohhh yupyupme Michal really spoiled you!! LOL She send you sooo much great stuff!

Katie, Maja send you such a sweet gift!!!

Aquilah these Gosh loose e/s look awesome!!!! Amazing gift!

Maja your gift ROCKS!!! These Lipgelees are to die for!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 16, 2006)

marosil did good with u girl.. enjoy.


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 16, 2006)

Yay!! I got my SS gift and Jennifer (jennycateyez) was my SS. I wish I had a digital camera to take some pics with. She got me:

Ms Pedicure Fantastic Feet Set

Avon Dazzle powder e/s in UltraViolet

Some Pureology and DHC samples

2 little l/g from Smashbox. One is Blur and the other is Finale

MAC pigment set. It has Old Gold, Chartreuse, Pink Bronze, Tar, and Vanilla

and lastly she gave me a beautiful card!

Thank you soooooooooo much Jennifer!! I love it all!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 16, 2006)

so glad u liked it. enjoy sweetie and have a awesome xmas!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 16, 2006)

More great gifts! She hooked you up!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 16, 2006)

Yay! More great gifts! Hopefully my chica gets her gift today since the delivery confirmation at least shows it arrived at her PO (different time zones LOL!)


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 16, 2006)

Woohoo! I received my SS gift yesterday from Kaire in Estonia, I'm assuming she's the one with username "yupyupme"! She sent me the greatest stuff!!! I was bouncing off the walls and even my mom was excited about it! She was all, "Wow, Estonia, really?!" Thank you sooo sooo much Kaire! You're the best! :hug: I really wanna eat the chocolate but I promised my brother I'd wait till he came home at Christmas so that he can try some too! I'll eat it all if I open it now!

Here's what she sent me:

ArtDeco Eye Shadow - #63

ArtDeco Eye Shadow - #378

ArtDeco Highlighter - #8

ArtDeco Blush - #28

GOSH Duet Eye Shadow - D 86 Pink/Dream

Kalev Milk Chocolate Bar with Hazelnuts

Geisha Milk Chocolate Bar with Hazelnut filling

Adorable card!

Attachment 28496Attachment 28497Attachment 28498Attachment 28499


----------



## lklmail (Dec 16, 2006)

Great gifts, everyone! Can't wait to see what _____ thinks of the gift I sent her; hopefully she'll receive it soon. I had SO much fun buying &amp; making everything &amp; packaging it up....it's been a while since I've done a secret swap and I've missed it!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Dec 17, 2006)

when did this start? i didnt read anything about it, how were the secret santas chosen?


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 17, 2006)

there was a poll (https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...t=secret+santa) in mid october that asked if people would want to do it.

then the wishlist thread (https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...t=secret+santa) was posted in late october to confirm participation.

now this thread we're on to see what everyone got. sorry you missed it! def. next year!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 17, 2006)

thats awsome &amp; yummy

enjoy


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 17, 2006)

Awesome gifts Whitney! Can't wait till I get my hands on some ArtDeco! They're so pretty!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow! Whitney, that looks awesome! Let us know how the Art Deco is. I've heard great things about it. Let's see an FOTD!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 17, 2006)

I am so glad that you liked everything.:rockwoot:

Dang... jennifer did good! Enjoy!

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 17, 2006)

nice goodies!


----------



## yupyupme (Dec 17, 2006)

I am happy that you liked the present!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 17, 2006)

I had full intentions on participating in this and with everything going on right now, I wasn't able to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will definitely next year though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Great gifts, everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deadbychocolate (Dec 17, 2006)

wow!! this is so exciting!!! def next year!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katrosier (Dec 17, 2006)

My gift should have been recieved by now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> damn french post!


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi,

Well I don't know if my gift arrived (I certainly hope it was received)

Anyway, my SS was Mintesa. Below are a pix of the items she sent:

Attachment 28540

Attachment 28541

Attachment 28542

The items are:

Gosh Effect Powder in Glamour

MAC Frost Lipstick in New York Apple (this has got to be because I'm a New Yorker) :laughing:

Mini Gucci Eau De Parfum II

Mini Gucci Rush Eau de Toilette

Mini Naomi Campbell Cat Deluxe Eau de Toilette

I'm going to post the other pix up later showing how someone tore the envelope trying to see what was inside.









Thanks for the lovely gifts Mintesa.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 17, 2006)

Great gifts everyone!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 17, 2006)

sweettttttt


----------



## Leony (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice pressie everyone!!!


----------



## rdenee (Dec 18, 2006)

Everyone is getting such fabulous gifts.

I am a little late getting my package out, I had mail ordered something (since I live in the boonies it seems like), and just received on Friday one of the items.

I am mailing my package at noon tomorrow. Hopefully the USPS Priority mail will get it there quickly!

Marisol, thank you so much for putting this together! You are awesome!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 18, 2006)

That lipstick looks divine!


----------



## Leony (Dec 18, 2006)

I got my SS gift today!

My SS sent me bunch of Rimmel stuff!!:

2 Duo eyeshadows

2 Lipsticks

2 glosses

Volume Flash Mascara

And makeup case!






THANK YOU sooo much for the gift *Missjeffrey*!!

I've been wanting to try one of Rimmel stuff and now I have lots to try on! :12:

Thanks again!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 18, 2006)

great stuff

enjoy!


----------



## Maja (Dec 18, 2006)

Very nice! I have a Volume Flash mascara and I love it!


----------



## rlise (Dec 18, 2006)

too cool! everyone is getting such a variety of GREAT stuff! awesome gifts girls!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 18, 2006)

jeffrey hooked u up. enjoy


----------



## Saints (Dec 18, 2006)

Hehe, Anna sent you a card exactly like the one I sent my SS


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Edda,

That's funny! :laughing:


----------



## missprettysara (Dec 18, 2006)

am I supposed to say what i want?


----------



## prettypretty (Dec 18, 2006)

i didn't get my gift yet why

and my ss never showed up!!i sent a pm to Marisol but no answer yet!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 18, 2006)

The dedline closed about a month ago! Now people are just posting what they received. Too bad you missed it, you'll definately have to do it next year!!

Some people just barely sent there gifts, yours will probably arrive soon! My ss hasn't posted her gifts yet either and it shows it was delivered last week. Don't worry about it, people get busy and probably haven't had a chance to post it yet! What did you say to Marisol?? I know she won't be on much because she's moving into her new apartment!


----------



## monniej (Dec 18, 2006)

my gift didn't make it to my ss yet, either! i'm hoping she will receive it soon! i'm sure you'll receive your gift soon, too!

everything received has been beautiful!


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 18, 2006)

everyone has done a great job of gifting!!!!


----------



## missjeffrey (Dec 18, 2006)

WOO HOO...I was getting so worried you weren't going to get it. I write like a headless chicken, and I forgot to send you a card or a note, like a boob. LOL. That always leaves room for a RAOK!!! Anyways, glad you like it, and I hope the colors work for you. :glasses:


----------



## oceanmist (Dec 19, 2006)

Mine hasn't made it to my SS either. It's been stuck in the same place for 5 days! I hope they hurry and get it moving!


----------



## rdenee (Dec 19, 2006)

I received a wonderful package tonight when I got home. My SS was Paula, aka littletingoddes.

I got so many goodies:

Winterscapes CD (Christmas Instrumental by the London Symphony Orchestra) I have already listened to it, I love it!

Merry Christmas ornement (Paula did you make this? It is so cute!)

Red lipstick holder with cute little white bow

Burt's Bees Lip Balm (how did you know...LOL)

Lip balms:

cherry, tangerine, green apple, and strawberry

and Sweet Tempations Marshmallow Meltdown body wash, body lotion, hand lotion, and lipgloss

Along with a cute little Penguin card (I love penguins)!

I have attached a couple quick pictures.

Thanks so much Paula, everything is so wonderful. I haven't tried any of these brands before, so I am exicted (well, except for BB lip balm, but hey, it is always a good time for Burts Bees)! :rotfl:

I mailed my package at noon, they said it should take 2 days to get there. I am tracking it as of tomorrow morning! I will keep my fingers crossed! I hope my person likes their stuff!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 19, 2006)

that is so sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 19, 2006)

cool!


----------



## Leony (Dec 19, 2006)

LOOL. Sorry my address is just tooo long lol.

I probably have the longest address in the world. LMAO.

I LOVE those colours you sent me! And don't worry I wear ANY colours!

The gift arrived at the right time and moment!!!

Again, thanks soo much Jeffrey!


----------



## Shelley (Dec 19, 2006)

Everyone has received great gifts! :rockwoot: I am getting excited and checking the mail everyday for my gift, hopefully soon.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 19, 2006)

Anna got you some great stuff!

MissJ hooked it up!

Sorry that I haven't responded. As someone mentioned, I am in the process of moving and don't have access to email as often as I used to. I have contacted the person to see if they have received the package. I will let you know.

Paula did good! Enjoy your goodies!

Yes you do!:moa:


----------



## jayleelah (Dec 19, 2006)

I can't take it anymore!!!

the person didn't receive my gift yet!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 19, 2006)

Same here! i've been tracking my parcel to my SS for almost a week now, and it stillsays that the parcel has been handed over the 'other' countries postal serivce... but it takes so damn long! normally its our mail service thats messing thigns up lol


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 19, 2006)

hi

i know that you were my ss(you are the only one from belgique)

i just got the pacage

:rockwoot: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :hehe: :icon_chee :icon_chee :marchmellow: :marchmellow: :reddance: :reddance:

i open the box and i was like :w00t:

there was like a milion things in there

you guys she sent me:

(i wish i had a cam)

first of all everything was wrapped so beautifuly:laughing:

*a cute cute pink bag with a lot of samples inside(es, glosses,perfume)

i love it love it love it:tocktock:

*fruit gloss in fraise strawberry(smell so good) :glasses:

*yves rocher strawberry blam(yummy and its got a lot of moisture awsome stuff)

*yves rocher blam coconut vanilla(amazing) :hehe:

and there more; :w00t:

*yves rocher body milk with cocomilk

*yves rocher body milk with vanilla borbon

*" " " peche

*and more 3 body milk

and that not all:

:sunshine: :sunshine:

*yves rocher body gel fruit

*yves rocher body wash cocomik

*and 2 more body wash

etch bottle is 50 ml!!!!!!!!

wow

and she allso sent me this cutest nail polishes in pink &amp; purple

my secret :xmas:

you :rocknroll2:

thank you

:reddance: :1f: :1f: :1f: :1f: :1f: :roflmao:


----------



## Leony (Dec 19, 2006)

Awesome Michal!

Enjoy everything!


----------



## jayleelah (Dec 19, 2006)

FINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLY you received it! I was dying to know if you would like your gifts! I'm happy you love these stuff.

Enjoy sweetie


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 19, 2006)

thank you so much

i lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve everything

you are the best


----------



## jayleelah (Dec 19, 2006)

you're welcome! Actually I couldn't choose between the shower gels and body lotions so I too one of each lol


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 19, 2006)

you are awsome:laughing:


----------



## littletingoddes (Dec 19, 2006)

Yay, I'm glad you got it ok! And you're welcome.

I can't take credit for the ornament, I only wish I was that crafty! :rotfl:


----------



## Kathy (Dec 19, 2006)

Yah!! My SS gifts came yesterday! I spent like 3 hours trying to get pics to upload and I couldn't make it work, so I got frustrated and went to bed. lol...So, I'm posting my gifts this morning. I'll try again later with the pics.

But, my SS was Marilyn (Mari 168) and she sent me:

A beautiful card

A very pretty Clinique flowered make up bag

A big container of Body Shop Mango Body Butter (I love the Body Shop!)

A bottle of Body Shop Mango Shower Gel (smells great!)

A $2.00 off coupon for Milani Shimmer Stripes (cool!) I've been looking everywhere for these babies, if I can't find them I might be asking for a CP!)

Some great samples : Givenchy Amarige Mariage perfume (smells nice)

Fresh Anise Day Serum

Jonathan Serious Volume Shampoo

Shiseido The Makeup Dual Balancing Foundation (how

did you know I've been wanting to try Shiseido??)

I love my goodies! :smilehappyyes: :12: Thanks so much Mari! :g: :1f: Merry Christmas! :xmas:

Edit** Must be my old PC at home cause I got it figured out just fine on my work computer. Here they are:


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 19, 2006)

nice stuff everybody!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 19, 2006)

Why did you think I'd be dissappointed! I love it!! I have the exotic beaches perfume already, and now I have the hair mist too, and anything MAC is always great!! Don't worry, I loved it!! I don't have a camera, or I would've taken pics!


----------



## littletingoddes (Dec 19, 2006)

Yay! I got mine today! My ss was Mabel, aka mabelwan. She sent:

2 MAC lipglasses, in Oyster Girl and Underage. I've been wanting to try lipglasses in forever!

A pretty card

And two samples, one of Biotherm Anti-Rides Line Peel Nuit, and the other is Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer.

Thank you, Mabel!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Dec 19, 2006)

Everything sounds so great!! I can't wait for my SS to receive her gift


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow! Everyone has gotten such awesome gifts!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 19, 2006)

enjoy everyone

have a great holiday


----------



## Marisol (Dec 19, 2006)

Enjoy your goodies Michal!

Marily hooked it up! Enjoy!

Mabel did a great job! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Mari168 (Dec 20, 2006)

I got my package!!! My secret Santa was Leza1121. I received awesome stuff and the coolest Secret Santa Card (I didn't even know these existed).


Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Zero 
Calgo Vanilla Swirl Body Lotion 
Sally Hansen Beyond Perfect Nail Color in Sheer Baby Bliss 
Raffaello Almond Coconut Treats
 Plus the following samplesrada Eau de Parfum

Hanae Mori Eau de Toilette

N.V. Perricone MD - Nutrient Face Fortifier

Thanks so much Leza. I love it all. I even did my nails already.

Marisol thanks again for putting this together, we appreciate it!

Marilyn


----------



## Mari168 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm so glad that you liked everything and that it arrived safely. Enjoy and have a wonderful holiday.

A hug,

Marilyn


----------



## oceanmist (Dec 20, 2006)

I recieved my SS gift today as well! My SS was PerfectMistake!

I'll put a picture up later, as I'm pooped. But, I got these wonderful gifts:

MAC eyeshadow Idol Eyes

MAC Prep + Prime

It came packaged in this cute little snowflake bag! Thank you, PerfectMistake!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it! The color is great!!!


----------



## Thais (Dec 20, 2006)

I got mine today too! My SS was Leony!!! YAY

I got:

- Stila eyeshadow quad empty palette

- A mango lipbalm (yummmm)

- A baby pink nail polish

- A cleanser sample

- 6 MAC pigment samples: azreal blue, night light, sunpepper, sunny daze, lovely lilly, pink bronze

- A cute lil' Xmas card!

Thanks Leony!!!! I loved it all!


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi Marilyn,

I'm glad you love your gifts. It was my pleasure putting it together. I remembered in your wishlist you said you were more of vanilla girl, so I got the vanilla scented lotion. The eye pencil must be very popular as there were only a couple left.






Have a wonderful and safe holiday. :smilehappyyes: :xmas:


----------



## Kathy (Dec 20, 2006)

You too, Mari!! Enjoy your holidays and your SS gifts! You got hooked up too!!


----------



## Leony (Dec 20, 2006)

Yaaay, I do hope it'll make you smile when you get them because my SS did that to me lol. The cleanser, is FANCL mild cleansing oil. Many users here on MUT love it, so give it a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I want to send you more, but I don't want to cheat lol.

Anyway, I hope everyone will get their SS soon before Xmas!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 20, 2006)

Leza got you some wonderful goodies. Enjoy!

Enjoy your goodies!

Leony spoiled you. We want an FOTD now. Come on!:rockwoot:


----------



## Sophia (Dec 20, 2006)

Awesome gift Leony!!!!!! So many stuff!!! YAY!!


----------



## mintesa (Dec 20, 2006)

yehey you got it!!!!! oh how i was stressed to find something :sheep: i really hope you will enjoy.


----------



## eyesdancing (Dec 20, 2006)

I got my package yaaaaayyyy!!! Darkh3av3n sent me a Bath and Body Works gift set with 3 different kinds of lotions and ALSO a Savannah Bee gift set that smells yummy!!! She was so sweet and sent a pretty little card also. Merry Christmas honey! Thank you!!!!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Dec 20, 2006)

Glad you liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Merry Christmas!!!

:hug:


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Dec 20, 2006)

I got my SS gift today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so excited when i opened it lol you shouldve seen me... it came in a gorgeous floral box w/ such a gorgous scent. Inside this gorgeous box, my SS got me the MAC Cool DressSet!! Isnt she awesome?? also tons of samples of Derma, Noevir, Prescriptives, A gorgeous scented lampring w/ cinnamon room spray yay! &amp; also more samples from Sundari, Valeant, Murad.. &lt;--- What i love about these is that ive never seen them here in Canada, so im so excited to try them out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you soo much

My SS was MonnieJ ... Merry xmas Monica &amp; thank you for all the Wonderful gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Dec 20, 2006)

Enjoy your goodies!

Monica did good! Enjoy!


----------



## glamslam (Dec 20, 2006)

I received my SS gift a week ago but I've been down with bronchitis, eech... Anyhoo, I was VERY excited to get the Urban Decay Urban Arsenal eyeshadow palette! I'd seen it in the Sephora catalog and really wanted it! My SS must have read my mind! I've been using it daily, beautiful colors! Thank you so so so much, whoever you are! (The Sephora invoice said it was from Han something or other, I think...who is that?)


----------



## monniej (Dec 21, 2006)

yay! i'm so happy you got it in time for christmas! i was so worried that it wouldn't make it. enjoy and please let me know how you like everything! merry christmas miss courtney!


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 21, 2006)

I believe that is a user named "han"...


----------



## oceanmist (Dec 21, 2006)

Grrr... I'm so complaining! My person's package has been sitting in the SAME PLACE FOR _*7 DAYS*_!!!! Move it along people! *growls*


----------



## Marisol (Dec 21, 2006)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## lklmail (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm having postal woes as well....my recipient hasn't gotten her gift either, and it was mailed on Monday the 11th. Oh well, it couldn't be helped - I bought her some things online and one of them was late arriving here so I could put it in her package. Hopefully it will get to her this weekend! It's on its way, _____!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 21, 2006)

That would make me mad too!! Is there an 800 # you can call or something??


----------



## prettypretty (Dec 21, 2006)

Finally!! so glad u like it...It's Hend..My name.. :laughing:

Enjoy it


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 21, 2006)

oops! guess i was wrong! i thought you were a user named han when she said "han". sorry!


----------



## katrosier (Dec 21, 2006)

aaagggh! It's xmas on monday and my ss STILL hasnt recieved her gift! .I sent it out on the 11th so it should be there by now. What really sucks though is that they dont offer tracking to that part of the world ,but my family lives in the area and they always get what I send on time . I want my ss to get their gift today!!!!!


----------



## oceanmist (Dec 22, 2006)

Nope, no number to call. In fact, their system says that their telephone operators have the same information that I access only. So, on to day 8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it will arrive in time. I mailed it December 5th!


----------



## Shelley (Dec 22, 2006)

My gift just arrived tonight and my SS is Thais! Thank you very much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is the wonderful gift that she sent me. I will post pics tomorrow, camera batteries are charging.

Philosophy Double Rich Hot Cocoa 3 in 1 (shampoo, shower gel, bubble bath). It smells heavenly!

Samples of:

Dr. Perricone Phosphatidyl- E Face Lipid Replacement, Cargo Lipgloss in Chattanooga, Laura Geller Spackle.

All in a cute Sephora red velvet drawstring bag along with a cute Sephora card wishing me a Merry Christmas. Thanks!


----------



## lklmail (Dec 22, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmmm,Philosophy Hot Cocoa! That's a good one too. I got the Cinnamon Buns, which is absolutely decadent. Enjoy your chocolate!


----------



## prettypretty (Dec 22, 2006)

Enjoy everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lynnda (Dec 22, 2006)

Everyone has gotten such great stuff!! Enjoy everyone!


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Dec 22, 2006)

So today I look outside to see of the mail lady was here and I spy a box in my yard...I bring it in and it's from Sephora and I'm thinking that I already got my order,lol...and then it dawns on me that it must be my SS gift...

I rush inside and tear it open and yeah it is! I was so excited to see the Urban Decay Honey E/S that I almost cried...I was late to work I was so excited,lol...

I have been trying to get this e/s for a long time and thank you so much Heather (princess6828)! You are the best SS ever! This is shaeping up to be the best Xmas ever,too...Thank you thank you!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 22, 2006)

I was in a rush leaving my house for work, but when I got home later that evening I just noticed my SS sent my stuff! My secret santa was Merida Ferguson. She didn't leave her username so I can't personally thank her myself, but I love the stuff so I hope she reads this~!

So she sent me a lovely card

2 victoria secret lipglosses (Toasted Almond &amp; Honey Do)

3 mini bottles from bath &amp; body works (cherry blossom and cottom blossom shower gel, gardenia body lotion)

And my favorite of them all. MAC e/s in Trax!!!







Thanks again gurl, you're the best SS ^^


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi Angie...It was me,lol...I just used my Grandma's name to throw you off,lol...I'm glad you like everything! I was worried you wouldn't get it in time...But yay you were fun to shop for...


----------



## Marisol (Dec 22, 2006)

Enjoy your goodies!

Enjoy your shadow! Do we get an FOTD from you soon?

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## jayleelah (Dec 22, 2006)

everybody received their gifts except me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm worried that my person hasn't received their gift yet. I'm so stressed out! :dong:


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 22, 2006)

yay! i got my gift! i'm so happy wiht it! i'm sorry, it didn't have a username but, Laura if you are reading this, THANK YOU!

i LOVE the dragonfly hairclips.. they are sooo beautiful! and sparkly, jsut the way i like it! lol

the little homemade earrings are pretyt, im wearing them now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you for the samples, very sweet (litterally!) shampoo/body wash and perfum. I still have to figure out what to do with the cranberry bath salt, esspecially since i dont have a bath tub lol.. im sure there is a way i can use it the shower? any suggestions are appreciated lol

Honestly, THANK YOU for your lovely gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Dec 22, 2006)

Enjoy your Xmas treats!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Dec 22, 2006)

I really hope my SS gets her gift soon!! I sent it out early enough, so it should have been there...but the mail is a pain at this time of the year...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 22, 2006)

not true. i haven't received mine yet either. and i don't think my ss received hers either (though i sent her stuff out on Dec.4).


----------



## Princess6828 (Dec 22, 2006)

You're very welcome Pinkbundles! I'm glad you like it. I haven't gotten a present from my SS. I'm not sure if I'm getting anything :scared:


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 22, 2006)

huh? did i miss something?

oh no! you didn't let the cat out of the bag out did you? b/c i haven't received anything yet!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 22, 2006)

my SS hasn't received her gift yet either, but it's on the way. It's jsut a bit of mad house with postal services all over the world  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley (Dec 22, 2006)

Today another package arrived from Thais, my SS, a second gift! She sent me a cute Christmas card, 2 Sonia Kashuk makeup brushes and Milani Eyeshadow Quad- Touch Of Brown. Thank you very much Thais!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will post pics later of my goodies.


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 22, 2006)

I think Heather just got mixed up because she was Tinypinkbubbles SS and she put you instead!! LOL Oops!


----------



## lklmail (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi Amira, it was me! I'm so excited that it arrived before Christmas, and I'm especially excited that you like everything. I had a lot of fun buying &amp; making everything.

Yes, you can definitely use the salts in the shower - just scoop some out and scrub. Just be careful, because they are liberally laced with glycerin to make your skin nice and soft, which also makes your shower floor nice and slippery!

:bath2:

I'm sorry it was so late getting to you. The dragonfly hair clips I bought on eBay and they had to be shipped from China, so they took longer than I expected to get here. But at least you got it before Monday, so that's the most important thing.

For those of you who haven't received your gifts yet or who are frustrated because the gift you sent hasn't arrived yet, take heart - I have faith that everything will be okay in the end!


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 23, 2006)

phew! thanks for clearing that up april! :laughing:


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Dec 23, 2006)

Lol...too many pink people on here...lol


----------



## Marisol (Dec 23, 2006)

You will be getting something. Sometimes packages take extra time due to the holiday season.

Dang! Thais sure spoiled you!


----------



## Princess6828 (Dec 23, 2006)

Ha ha - oopsies on my part! It is all the pink names!


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 23, 2006)

RENEE!! AWESOME!!!!

She sent me a HUGE box of all sorts of fabulous items.. wild rice soup mix (which is one of my fav's!!!) coffee, chocolate, bath yummies and TWO dvd's!!! :rockwoot:

THANK YOU SO MUCH!! ALL OF IT IS FABULOUS!!!


----------



## mintesa (Dec 24, 2006)

I GOT MINE!!! yes on christmas day :moa:

from WhitneyF :rockwoot:

I GOT SO MUCH STUFF!!! im so happy. I went to my in laws, and the door bell rung, and it was for me :cowboy:

I got:

BURTÂ´s BEES Lip Shimmer - i love it! mine was done, so i just love it, i tried it out already, i have it on my lips.

MILANI eye pencil - :rockwoot: wohoo, i love eyeliners, and i dont have any MILANI thingy

MAC FROST Surreal - JUST WHAT I WANTED :vogel:

MAC FROST GOLDMINE - also just what I wanted :handkuss: gonna wear it at tonights dinner at the inlaws....

WHITNEYF Thanx so much! you made my day :rockwoot:im really happy about my gifts and i am so gonna USE USE USE them :handkuss:


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 24, 2006)

sweet


----------



## rdenee (Dec 24, 2006)

Lauryn,

I am glad you enjoyed it. The soup and coffee is made right here in North Dakota. A little bit of the mid-west for you to enjoy out east! :laughing:

Happy Holidays!

Rhea


----------



## Marisol (Dec 24, 2006)

Enjoy all of your goodies!


----------



## lklmail (Dec 24, 2006)

What a cute message, Anna; I was ROTFL!

Is it really Christmas Day already in Iceland?


----------



## Saints (Dec 25, 2006)

Cool stuff Anna.

In Iceland we open our presents and the main meal is on the night of the 24th.


----------



## Lia (Dec 25, 2006)

Here in brazil we do it like that too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 25, 2006)

awesome gifts everyone and merry xmas!


----------



## lklmail (Dec 25, 2006)

Hey, wow....incentive to move to Iceland! (No, not really - too cold. But now I've learned something new about your country!)

I hope everyone has received their gifts by now and is enjoying them. Merry Christmas and/or Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## mintesa (Dec 25, 2006)

thank you :laughing: merry christmas too.


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 26, 2006)

Rhea.. These items just ROCK! I am such a rice addict..

OMG! I just realized I spelled your name wrong. I left the "D" out... crap. .crap.. i'm a dork! :vogel:

I got so excited because of all the beautiful things.. chocolate! Coffee! dvds!


----------



## Lala7819 (Dec 26, 2006)

awesome gifts everyone! I'll have to remember to get in on it next year.


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 26, 2006)

Yay Anna!!! I'm so happy you got your stuff in time for Christmas! Was it all in one piece? No shadows were broken were they? I'm glad you like everything! Merry Christmas!


----------



## mintesa (Dec 26, 2006)

nothing was broken HHAHA, everything was in one beautiful peace :rockwoot: i tried out most of it already :laughing: today is another party, so i will try out the rest. :glasses: Thank you again :vogel:


----------



## oceanmist (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, it appears that my person's gift is STILL IN LIMBO! :eusa_wall: I went to the post office today and they said I needed to wait 30 days before trying to find out what happened and making a claim. I hope it doesn't come to that. It's very, very frustrating!


----------



## jayleelah (Dec 27, 2006)

hey girls I received my gifts!

Actually I haven't seen it yet but my sister called me and said I received something from the States and it must be my gift. She opened it and said there were 4 items.

one e/s

some glitter ( I think it's the same as the one I bought last saturday lollll)

a gloss

and some paint (how did you know I wanted paint ???)

Thank you soooooooooooooooooooo much Hillary!!!

I wanna go back home and see it with my eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyes


----------



## katrosier (Dec 27, 2006)

yaaay Jalila! enjoy your pressie. I hope my ss gets theirs soon!


----------



## redrocks (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you Secret Santa! Polona / Zoey!

My gifts came yesterday and I LOVE them! She sent me a very nice handcrafted paper tote bag filled with a card, Essie hand cream in pear and fig, a Frutabela candy bar a limited edition Art Deco make up case and three eye shadows to put in it. The shadows are #23 a peachy color, #40 a green, and #208 a taupey brown. The colors are all so beautiful! I can't wait to try them later today! I've never tried Art Deco before and I'm so thankful for my gifts!

You rock! :rockwoot:


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 28, 2006)

it's been almost FOUR weeks and it doesn't look like my ss received her gift yet! i hope it's just the post being slow and nothing else! grrrrrrrr


----------



## jayleelah (Dec 28, 2006)

I think I'm in luuuv with Hillary:11a:

she sent me

all over gloss in Astonish

I tried it on this morning as a brow highlighter as Hillary suggested in her sweet little card and wooooooow! I love it!

an eyeshadow in Cranberry

I'll test it this week end

paint in Flammable

what a vibrant color!

a jar of glitter in Jewelmarine

:rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :11a: :11a: :inlove: :g: :g: :g: :1f: :inlove3: :ura: :yesss: :reddance: :heart: :dance:

Thank you veeeeeeeeeeeeeery much honey


----------



## darkh3av3n (Dec 28, 2006)

Great gifts so far everyone!! Looks like everyone got what they wanted so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 29, 2006)

wow! great gifts, everyone!!! this was a lot of fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eyesdancing (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Jalila! I am so glad you got everything and that you like it!! I hope you had a great Christmas....and Happy New Year!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 29, 2006)

awsome

enjoy


----------



## Princess6828 (Dec 29, 2006)

Well, I've been assured that something's coming for me, so I guess it will be like a bonus after-Christmas present. Still excited...


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 29, 2006)

youre not the only one.. my ss still hasnt got her pressie yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## oceanmist (Dec 29, 2006)

Neither has mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's really frustrating...


----------



## Ricci (Dec 29, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## oceanmist (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm going to the post office tomorrow to make a claim on the gift I sent out. It will have been 30 days since I sent it and the tracking number shows it still in the same place since 12/13/06. I can't imagine it takes over 2 weeks to "sort" and get that mail out since I mailed a Christmas package to the same place (though different area) and they received it within a week!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 3, 2007)

hello to my ss! did YOU get your gift yet? i'm sooo worried you didn't get it!


----------



## katrosier (Jan 3, 2007)

I havent heard from my SS either.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi all... Sorry that some of you haven't gotten your SS gifts yet. I will be in contact with you SS to find out what is going on. I am hoping that it is a delay in the post office.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 3, 2007)

So for everyone did a great job on the SS giving. As for the ones who hasn't recieved theirs, I hope you get 'em soon! and do share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mintesa (Jan 3, 2007)

damn post office. i always have problems with them too. my little sister didnt get my christmas package still. and i send it so early, and airmail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and you know how kids are, they want it on time, otherwise they get so sad.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jan 3, 2007)

Well apparently my SS has not received her gift, although I sent it forever ago - and I am yet to receive anything either...hrmmm - I really do hope the post office has not misplaced things due to the holiday rush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 3, 2007)

well I sent out 3 packages at the same time, I know 2 of them arrived..........but I have not heard from my SS recipient!!! although I know she hasn't been on much lately, but she has been on a couple times.........I hope the address was correct!! and I have not yet received a SS package either!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 3, 2007)

yeah, i haven't received my ss gift either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lklmail (Jan 4, 2007)

Too bad some of you still haven't gotten your gift; I know that must be frustrating for the recipient AND the sender. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything turns out with a happy ending for everyone!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jan 4, 2007)

I received my gift last night!! It was from the most gorgeous and talented miss Henna_Spirit!! Thank-you so much doll, I love all of my stuff, and the box you decorated is absolutely stunning, I will treasure it forever.

She sent me::

-2 Elizabeth Arden Lipstick/liner Pens

-Elizabeth Arden Clear Gloss

-MAC lipglass...I forget the name atm

-Bourjois 3D lipgloss

All of it packaged in a beautiful brown box decorated with this henna like design w/sparkles and a wonderful note!! Thank-you soooo much, I love it all - I would post pictures, but I don't have a camera to do so at this time.

Now I just hope my SS gets her gift soon too...otherwise I will just have to insist on sending her something again to see if it goes through a second time, although I would hate for the first package to be lost as it has great goodies in it.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 4, 2007)

YEAH!!! Glad you finally got your goodies!! Better late than never! Hope everyone else gets theirs.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 4, 2007)

i think we should start the secret santa much earlier next year to avoid p.o. problems!

p.s. i hope everyone is enjoying their lovely gifts!


----------



## missjeffrey (Jan 4, 2007)

I didn't get my SS gift yet either (I hope I gave the correct address) keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 4, 2007)

Still haven't gotten mine. I hope it's coming still!


----------



## LittleMissV (Jan 6, 2007)

I hope everyone gets their's soon!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 6, 2007)

thats awsome

enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Jan 6, 2007)

I havent gotten my gift either.. and it sounds like the post office is having problems with everyone's gift... hopefully everyone can get things settled out. I was lucky enough to send my package super super early so my ss got her gift on time.


----------



## prettypretty (Jan 6, 2007)

i haven't received my ss gift either ..


----------



## Ricci (Jan 11, 2007)

Damn I hope u all get yours

I got a gift from Canadian_gurl!!

She sent me!!

lindt Gold Reindeer chocolate OMG i ate it so quickly!!

2 Anabelle pot eyeshadows!1 in Vert-To -Go &amp; Gleam

A Total beauty eyeshadow brush!! and a cute card!! with a love note!! hehe j/k

TY hun!!! NICE!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 11, 2007)

i hope everyone else gets their gifts soon!!!

i got mine from lauryn! (macforme)







benefit's high brow and extra goodies!

thank you sooooooooooooooooooooo much! i love it!


----------



## semantje (Jan 11, 2007)

nice gift jennifer


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 11, 2007)

YAY! Finally.. People, you have NO idea what I went thru with my post office. Although, they have stepped in to help out with the next town's post that closed (who ever heard of a PO Closing?) anyway, I ended up shipping out later then expected thanks to my wacky work schedule.. then the darn thing comes BACK for "undeliverable".. i had to buy another padded envelope and send it back out AGAIN!! WTF with the PO's!!


----------



## Kathy (Jan 11, 2007)

Glad it finally got there. Hope everyone else gets theirs soon!!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Jan 12, 2007)

Great gift!! I so want to try out that High Brow.. it looks interesting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> enjoy!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 12, 2007)

Enjoy Jennifer!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 12, 2007)

no worries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello all... I just did a tally of those of you who haven't gotten their SS gift. If you have gotten it and haven't had a chance to post, please do. Here is who hasn't received anything as of today:

LaStupenda

Zoey

Princess6828

Mabelwan

Macgoddess

PerfectMistake

eightthirty

darkh3av3n

gary_michael

dentaldee

prettypretty

missjeffrey

pinkbundles

Please add your name in case I missed ya. I will be contacting your SS to make sure that they sent each of a gift. I hope that it is just a delay with the post office. If not, trust me... you will get a gift.

I apologize for the delay to all.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 12, 2007)

add me please!


----------



## Kathy (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow...that's alot of people! That's too bad. I hope this is the Post Office and not people who signed up, then didn't follow thru. Because that would be really rude.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 12, 2007)

wow that's alot of people.... i don't believe this happen last year... the post office been terrible this year! i hope everybody get's their ss gift's soon!


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't think all of these people haven't received theirs yet. Maybe they just haven't posted it yet. The person I had is on there and the delivery confirmation says it was deliverd Dec. 15th but she just hasn't posted her gift yet.


----------



## oceanmist (Jan 12, 2007)

I know mine hasn't gotten their gift. I've emailed the post office and contacted the postmaster about it because I did insure the package. I don't know how long it will take for them to do something since this is the first time that a package of mine has gone missing to this particular area. I'll probably have to get the item again and resend it once I know for sure it's MIA. I hate that my person has had to wait so long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to do that Marisol. No...I still haven't gotten anything. :scared:


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 13, 2007)

i hope everyone gets theirs soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Jan 13, 2007)

Added you to the list.

This did not happen last year that is why I am worried. I know that it isn't intentional and things happen. I am hoping that it was the post office.

I pmed her and haven't heard back.


----------



## Maja (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh man, that's a lot of people still missing their gifts! I hope everyone gets them soon.


----------



## katrosier (Jan 14, 2007)

Marisol , have you heard from my SS? she hasn't been online and I want to know if she recieved her gift.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 14, 2007)

wow

that sad

im hoping everyone will get their presents soon


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 24, 2007)

Any word on the SS's? Just curious. I mean, it doesn't matter much, but...I was just wondering.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 24, 2007)

Awww....I feel so bad that you and so many people didn't get your gifts! I hope SOMETHING gets figured out!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 24, 2007)

me, too. i feel really bad!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry. I am working on it. I feel so bad since I am the one that organized this gift exchange.


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 24, 2007)

it's not your responsibility at all Marisol............you can't control the mail nor deadbeat participants (which ever the case) ............. I'm personally not too concerned........actually I forgot all about it till now......... please do not do anything to replace my missing ss gift or anything like that........... it wouldn't be fair in that regard either(you know , to whoever has to replace it). I just consider the gift I sent a RAOK.........there for no reciprocation required!!!!! K?


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah, Marisol, it's definitely not your fault. I think if it really was the mail though, that the SS's would have said something by now. It's okay though, not a huge deal. I'm still glad I participated and was able to brighten up someone else's day a little bit.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 24, 2007)

I want my ss to know that I sent it out on Dec. 11, 2006. The PO doesn't know where it is and it's likely held up at customs. I'm very sorry!


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 25, 2007)

I just want to say.........my SS recipient was Melissa/eightthirty.........I did send a gift but she has not been on in forever.....so I don't know if she got it or not!!!..........I just wanted to clarify so everyone knows who I had and that it was sent and that it wasn't you!!!!LOL

I do wonder if she got it b/c I sent 3 packages at the same time and 2 arrived........I don't know about Melissa's???!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't know who had me????


----------



## katrosier (Jan 25, 2007)

my SS hasnt been online in forever. I hope she got her gift!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you... I appreciate your understanding.


----------



## darkh3av3n (Jan 25, 2007)

ditto on what dentaldee said... whatever happens, i dont feel like i need to get a gift either... it was definetly fun to see all of the users on here happy with the secret santa and just because there might have been flaky users or postal problems shouldnt stop it from happening again next year... there are a lot of users without gifts, but it is a small amount in comparison to those who did get gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BTW, you did a great job on this secret santa exchange marisol!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 25, 2007)

it's not your fault marisol. i think all the users that got their gifts and havent been on lately sould at least come one saying thank you to there ss!!! i think it's very rude of them imo. one girl here mention she sent out her ss gift and she checked her tracking number and the gift was received that girl was on 2 days ago so she sould of pm her ss or something to say thank you!!!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah, I feel kinda sad that my person hasn't said anything about her gift! I was excited for her to receive it! She's been on a couple of times but hasn't posted since end of Nov! If she reads this, I hope you like your gift and I hope you actually got it! LOL The delivery confirmation says it was delivered, so hopefully she got it!!

Marisol, you did a great job on this and I'm definately participating next year!!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jan 26, 2007)

Mari - I think you did a wonderful job, and I'm sorry that there seemed to be so many problems this year. I know that I am definitely upset with UPS, as it appears my SS did not receive the gift I sent out almost a month and a half ago...


----------



## oceanmist (Jan 30, 2007)

Ditto!

I'm still waiting on the post office since I insured it. Once that happens, I'm resending my gift. It's very frustrating!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 6, 2007)

AHHH!!! I did get mine (and it was extremely awesome!)!! I thought I posted it! Sorry about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry about all the others who didn't get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope it was just them not posting in the board like silly 'ol me!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 7, 2007)

what did u get? and from who?


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 7, 2007)

ditto!


----------



## Zoey (Feb 7, 2007)

Here is what I got and posted about it a while ago:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f95...age-46511.html

Sorry about this,I didnt know I have to post here aswell.

Thanks again Jessica!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 10, 2007)

awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i wanna know, too!


----------



## prettypretty (Feb 11, 2007)

enjoy ur gifts every one,,,,


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 12, 2007)

OoO this looked like soo much fun...cant wait till this years hehe (even tho i have to wait like 11 more months lol)


----------



## karo (Feb 24, 2007)

wow

i wish i wish i wish....i love x mas


----------

